# Problem mit ^ , ` und ´



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies.
Ich hab folgendes Problem => wenn ich einmal auf ^ druecke, kommt gleich 2x ^,´ oder ` .
Das heißt ich kann keine Akzente machen & auch keine Buchstaben mit Daechern. Was mich ziemlich nervt weil ich will nich immer [ Bei WoW ] die Freundesliste oeffnen um zum Beispiel nen Freund mit ^o anzuschreiben...

Bitte helft mir das nervt ziemlich :s

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Habe es schon im PC - Forum gepostet , allerdings antwortet da keiner und der Thread hat noch nicht mal n Hit also plllls Help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

mhhhh villeicht ist es ein fehler bei der tastatur das die hald irgendwie umgekoppelt is


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2008)

rofl ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne is klar 

du musst ^ drücken und dann den buchstaben 
nur wenn du 1x ^ drückst - siehst du es ned gleich !

also drücke

^ + a = â 
oder
´ + a = á 

ganz einfach !


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

Könnte an der Tastatur liegen, hat die G15 von meinem Freund (die ich grad benutze^^) nämlich anfangs auch gemacht, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Ich weiß aber auch nicht was er da für Einstellungen geändert hat, sorry ;>

ähm, b1ubb er hat doch ganz deutlich geschrieben dass es bei 1x drücken automatisch 2x geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Könnte an der Tastatur liegen, hat die G15 von meinem Freund (die ich grad benutze^^) nämlich anfangs auch gemacht, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Ich weiß aber auch nicht was er da für Einstellungen geändert hat, sorry ;>



das ist blödsinn das macht jede tastatur !

wenn du nur 1x ^ drückst - siehst du nichts

du musst dann entweder den buchstaben drücken oder die leertaste ! ganz einfach !


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur wenn du 1x ^ drückst - siehst du es ned gleich !



Blubb willst du mich verarschen? -.- Ich habe gesagt wenn ich es EINMAL druecke kommt das SOFORT 2x ...
Das ist ja das Problem das wenn ich einmal ^ druecke kommt es gleich 2x also les dir das mal durch -.-

Edit : Hab auch die G15, war vorher nicht so aber jetzt ists aufeinmal^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

der gibt immer seinen senf dazu net aufregen


----------



## Maradil (7. März 2008)

ne Blubb, raffst es immernoch nich ^^ er drückt 1x ^ und ohne das er was anderes drückt kommt direkt ^^ 

gecheckt ? ^^ ´´ °° `` **

edith sagt : zu spät ^^


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn das macht jede tastatur !
> 
> wenn du nur 1x ^ drückst - siehst du nichts
> 
> du musst dann entweder den buchstaben drücken oder die leertaste ! ganz einfach !


Hast du jede Tastatur schon benutzt? ;>

Es geht nicht darum dass man nichts sieht, sondern das bei einem Tastendruck direkt 2 Zeichen erscheinen. Ein(!) Tastendruck. Ohne Leertaste oder sonstwas dazu.

Ich werd mal in die Einstellungen reingucken ob ich was finde, Freund ist leider auf der Arbeit und nciht erreichbar grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

bin mir net sicher aber gibt es net irgendwo aufem PC ne einstellugnsleiste für die tastatur irgendwo her muss der pc doch die tasten erkennen


----------



## Lokibu (7. März 2008)

Jep ist bei mir genauso.. wenn ich einmal draufklicke dann sieht man nichts.  Und wenn ich mal zu schnell draufdrücke, dann kommt es zweimal.

B1upp hat verstanden was er meint. Das ^^ und ´´ usw. zweimal kommt liegt daran dass der TE denkt er würde nur einmal klicken, weil er das erste mal nichts sieht. Habs gerade getestet und er mein genau die Tasten, die das so machen.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Was das bloss in diesem Forum zu suchen hat?
Das liegt doch an deiner Tastatur und wir können dir auch nicht helfen, oder?


----------



## kryptogen2 (7. März 2008)

MonTaX schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies.
> Ich hab folgendes Problem => wenn ich einmal auf ^ druecke, kommt gleich 2x ^,´ oder ` .
> Das heißt ich kann keine Accents ( wirds so geschrieben? O.o ) machen & auch keine Buchstaben mit Daechern. Was mich ziemlich nervt weil ich will nich immer [ Bei WoW ] die Freundesliste oeffnen um zum Beispiel nen Freund mit ^o anzuschreiben...
> 
> ...



moin, moin,

eventuell hilft das folgende:
geh auf dem desktop aus +start+--> +systemsteuerung+-->+drucker und andere hardware+-->
+tastatur+--->und da den button für die wiederholgeschwindigkeitkeit weiter nach links ziehen= niedrig.

das könnte helfen

mfg krypto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jep ist bei mir genauso.. wenn ich einmal draufklicke dann sieht man nichts.  Und wenn ich mal zu schnell draufdrücke, dann kommt es zweimal.
> 
> B1upp hat verstanden was er meint. Das ^^ und ´´ usw. zweimal kommt liegt daran dass der TE denkt er würde nur einmal klicken, weil er das erste mal nichts sieht. Habs gerade getestet und er mein genau die Tasten, die das so machen.



Rofl, glaubst du ich bin zu bloed um uz merken ob ich einmal druecke oder zweimal?!... 

Ich sehe beim 1. mal Drücken eben das Zeichen 2 mal WAS VORHER NICHT SO WAR.

Danke Nalcarya, endlich mal wer der mich versteht...


----------



## Malakas (7. März 2008)

hihi


ich würde mal sagen Blubbi hat recht... ich hab zwa noch nicht jede tastatur benutz aber schon einige...es war immer so.  die entsprechende Taste + buchstaben macht= â 

ich muss ihn jetzt mal in schutz nehmen, er versucht zu helfen und erntet nur dumme antworten... 

das ist nicht fair


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jep ist bei mir genauso.. wenn ich einmal draufklicke dann sieht man nichts.  Und wenn ich mal zu schnell draufdrücke, dann kommt es zweimal.
> 
> B1upp hat verstanden was er meint. Das ^^ und ´´ usw. zweimal kommt liegt daran dass der TE denkt er würde nur einmal klicken, weil er das erste mal nichts sieht. Habs gerade getestet und er mein genau die Tasten, die das so machen.


ARGH. Meine Güte.

Dass man zweimal drücken muss für ein Doppelzeichen ist die normale Sache, weil das nämlich eigentlich Akzentdingsdas (keine Ahnugn wie man das Wort schriebt, scheiß französisch da :>) sind die über Buchstaben kommen. 
Es geht aber genau darum dass man eben nciht mehr zweimal klicken muss sondern bei einem Klick direkt zwei erscheinen. Meine Güte, sit das so schwer zu raffen dass es auch mal anders laufen kann als normalerweise - auch wenn man selbst  es nciht anders kennt? Oo



Malakas schrieb:


> ich muss ihn jetzt mal in schutz nehmen, er versucht zu helfen und erntet nur dumme antworten...
> 
> das ist nicht fair


Er hat aber die Problemstellung offensichtlich nicht verstanden und die Hilfe die er gegeben hat war dem TE offensichtlich schon bekannt - sonst wäre das Problem ihm ja nicht als Problem aufgefallen. Ich hab nix gegen b1ubb, aber hier hat er halt nicht recht ;>


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

fassen wir zusammen also MonTax fragt ob jemand weiß WIESO er bei  EINMALIGEN drücken von ^ das 2x erscheint also net 2 mal drücken und das net bemerken also bitte GENAU LESEN


----------



## Maradil (7. März 2008)

Montax mach dir nix draus ^^ das sind die Leute die nur W A S D zum zocken nehmen und die restlcihen tasten nich kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Na ja, das ist wohl falsch konfiguriert oder so...
Aber warum ist das hier in diesem Thread? Da sollte man doch eher einen Computerspezialisten suchen. 
Ach ja: WoW ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberhool (7. März 2008)

ich habe auch die G15 und bei mir liegt es dara, dass wenn ich vorher easy uo anhatte, genau dieser fehler kommt. da easy uo ein makro prog fuer ultima online ist, kann es natuerlich sein, dass der fehler auch mit anderen makro progs zustande kommt. ein neustart hilft bei mir immer und das auslassen des easy uo. (ja ich spiele ultima online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ganz aergerlich ist es mit dem `da mein twink Sýline heisst, und ich dann den namen nimmer schreiben kann wenn ich was per post verschicken will


----------



## Tanknix (7. März 2008)

Ich wusst bis eben nicht das es ein Fehler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte das ist so, war bei mir immer so bisher. Bzw, wenn ich es einmal drücke kommt gar nix bei zwei mal drücken komme gleich zwei. ähmmmm, muss ich jetzt sterben???


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

nein das ist normal


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Sterben muss man wohl eher, wenn man si einen Thread öffnet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

bei einmaligen ist das eh (unsichtbar) danach passenden buchstaben eingeben udn wolla â


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Ich wusst bis eben nicht das es ein Fehler ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Er bemängelt nicht das normale Verhalten aller Tastaturen, sondern ein Problem bei der G15.
Und er ist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem...

http://cgi.zdnet.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9310

http://www.g15-applets.de/apostrophe-und-akzente-t4405.html


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jep ist bei mir genauso.. wenn ich einmal draufklicke dann sieht man nichts.  Und wenn ich mal zu schnell draufdrücke, dann kommt es zweimal.
> 
> B1ubb hat verstanden was er meint. Das ^^ und ´´ usw. zweimal kommt liegt daran dass der TE denkt er würde nur einmal klicken, weil er das erste mal nichts sieht. Habs gerade getestet und er mein genau die Tasten, die das so machen.



du hast es verstanden 

du kannst wenn du NUR 1x ^ drückst - kein zeichen sehen 
ist so !


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> fassen wir zusammen also MonTax fragt ob jemand weiß WIESO er bei  EINMALIGEN drücken von ^ das 2x erscheint also net 2 mal drücken und das net bemerken also bitte GENAU LESEN



Richtig.

MAN ARGH. ICH DRUECK NUR EINMAL UND DAS ZEICHEN KOMMT EBEN 2X UND DAS IST DAS PROBLEM MEIN GOTT!
Koennt ihr nicht lesen oder so? -.-

Ist mir wohl klar das das bei einmal druecken normalerweise unsichtbar ist NUR IST ES NICHT SO. ...


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast es verstanden
> 
> du kannst wenn du NUR 1x ^ drückst - kein zeichen sehen
> ist so !


Du willst es nicht verstehen? Wenn das so wäre hätte der TE ja gar kein Problem - bei seiner Tastatur verhält es sich halt anders im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab in den Einstellungen nix entsprechendes gefunden. Aber schau dir mal die Links an die Dalmus gepostet hat, vielleicht findest du da was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

B1ubb ich komm gleich her und kill dich -.- Willst du mich eig. verarschen? Sammel woanders deine dummen Posts..


----------



## Maradil (7. März 2008)

rofl...echt, Blubb schiesst den Vogel ab heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

jetzt weiß ich warum b1ubb so viele posts  hat


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

In der Tat!

Africa Unite


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich warum b1ubb so viele posts  hat



Ja, weil der immer so einen hilflosen Scheiss schreibt..


----------



## DerHenne (7. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast es verstanden
> 
> du kannst wenn du NUR 1x ^ drückst - kein zeichen sehen
> ist so !



Spielst du nur den Nichtsraff oder bist du wirklich heute morgen vor den Schrank gelaufen? Der TE drückt EINMAL, und es kommen ZWEI Zeichen. Er drückt nicht einmal und sieht kein Zeichen wie du und alle anderen auch - er drückt EINMAL und sieht ZWEI Zeichen. Und es liegt wohl an der Tastatur.

Mannmannmann, typisch b1ubb - Thema nicht verstanden, aber dumm rumlabern...


----------



## x3n0n (7. März 2008)

Hört bitte auf gegen User zu flamen, die präventiv eine andere Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen haben!

Und da MonTax Sachverhalt jetzt geklärt ist, geht *diesem* nach.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

ALSO:
DIE GANZE ZEIT DAS DUCHZUKAUEN IST SINNLOS !!
Schreibt mal was produktives!!


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> ganz aergerlich ist es mit dem `da mein twink Sýline heisst, und ich dann den namen nimmer schreiben kann wenn ich was per post verschicken will



Das Problem mit der Post hab ich auch , allerdings Postal 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass, wenn er *EINMALl *  klickt, das'^' *ZWEIMAL *  erscheint.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

das ist es ja nmicht sondern so gut wie alle beitägen sagen das das problem darin leigt ahc das steht drin und man muss ja  net unötig beiträge schreiben

ich bin der festen meinug das es etwas in den einstellungen ist


----------



## DerHenne (7. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hört bitte auf gegen User zu flamen, die präventiv eine andere Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen haben!



b1lubb hat nicht "präventiv eine andere Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen", er hat schlicht und einfach die Frage nicht verstanden.


----------



## Cyberhool (7. März 2008)

MonTaX schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Post hab ich auch , allerdings Postal 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na ich weiss aber halt wodran es liegt... zumindest bei mir


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

so jetzt beenden wir die diskussion über b1ubb udn wenden usn mal dem problem von Montex zu ok?


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> so jetzt beenden wir die diskussion über b1ubb udn wenden usn mal dem problem von Montex zu ok?


Find ich auch. Haste schonmal in Dalmus Links reingeschaut Montax? Ich bin grad zu faul, aber interessieren würd's mich schon *hüstel* :>


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Das scheint doch ebenfalls geklärt zu sein, da er eher mal sein Keyboard unter die Lupe nehmen sollte.
Das ist mein guter Rat. 

Africa Unite


----------



## x3n0n (7. März 2008)

DerHenne schrieb:


> b1lubb hat nicht "präventiv eine andere Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen", er hat schlicht und einfach die Frage nicht verstanden.



Ich schätze das b1ubb die Frage verstanden hat, er hat dann jedoch versucht zu helfen und noch andere Möglichkeiten in Betracht gezogen, da PC-Probleme viele Fehlerquellen haben können.

BTW: Es haben noch andere User das Gleiche wie b1ubb in Betracht gezogen.

BTT!


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

> ch schätze das b1ubb die Frage verstanden hat, er hat dann jedoch versucht zu helfen und noch andere Möglichkeiten in Betracht gezogen, da PC-Probleme viele Fehlerquellen haben können.


das denk ich net die frage war klar und deutlich

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten 
1. er hat die frage nicht genau vestanden 
2. er hat die falsche antwort zur frage gegeben


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

B1ubb scheint doch sehr gerne zu argumentieren - daher schliesse ich nicht aus, dass er eigentlich mit einer Theorie eine andere Fehlerquelle mit einbeziehen wollte.
Aber die Frage war dennoch nicht misszuverstehen. Sich leicht dumm zu stellen, um nur mehr Posts rauszuhauen finde ich irgendwie... fade.


----------



## DoofDilla (7. März 2008)

MonTaX schrieb:


> Blubb willst du mich verarschen? -.- Ich habe gesagt wenn ich es EINMAL druecke kommt das SOFORT 2x ...
> Das ist ja das Problem das wenn ich einmal ^ druecke kommt es gleich 2x also les dir das mal durch -.-
> 
> Edit : Hab auch die G15, war vorher nicht so aber jetzt ists aufeinmal^^



HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

und das wo blubb gestern sich noch furchtbar ueber leute aufgeregt hat die ned richtig lesen!!

grosse klappe nix dahinter wuerde ich mal sagen

danke, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

na toll wir rutschen schon wieder in die b1ubb diskussion
ich bitte euch inständig er hats halt net verstanden jetzt lasst den endlich in ruhe udn gebt ENDLICH positive beiträge


----------



## Umaline (7. März 2008)

So dieses Problem liegt nicht an WoW und nicht an der Tastatur sondern an deiner Tastatur einstellung/programmierung!

Dieser Fehler tritt öfter auf! 

Wie schon gesagt wird dir eine andere Tastatur oder ein anderer Treiber nichts nützen denn dies ist ein Wondows XP Fehler


Hier meine Lösungsansätze:

1) Mit ASCII-Zeichen schreiben

Hier eine kleine Auflistung der ASCII Zeichen die du benötigst


á =[ALT] +[160]
à = [ALT]+ [133]
â = [ALT]+[131]


2) Spiel mal ein bisschen mit folgenden Einstellungen:

Systemsteuerung - Tastatur - Verzögerung & Wiederholungsrate

3) Andere Tastatur ausprobieren

wenn 2&3 nicht funktioniert ist es tatsächlich der böse XP Fehler...

in diesem Falle (und ich habe da schon ein bisschen recherchiert hatte das auf der Arbeit schonmal das Problem) hilft nur Windows neu installieren! (oder mit ASCII Zeichen schreiben.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

B1ubb-Diskussion...
lasst uns einen Thread darüber aufmachen! =P

Three little birds...


----------



## x3n0n (7. März 2008)

PC-Probleme können viele Fehlerquellen haben und "Newbies" beachten manchmal nicht alles *und* weil man vorher nicht weiss, wer ein solcher "Newbie" bzw. ein erfahrener User ist, schweift man gern etwas aus in der Suche der Fehlerquelle =)

Bitte bleibt jetzt OnTopic, sonst muss ich hier leider dicht machen! (und das Topic ist das Problem mit den "^^" und "´´" Zeichen)


----------



## Malakas (7. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> PC-Probleme können viele Fehlerquellen haben und "Newbies" beachten manchmal nicht alles *und* weil man vorher nicht weiss, wer ein solcher "Newbie" bzw. ein erfahrener User ist, schweift man gern etwas aus in der Suche der Fehlerquelle =)
> 
> Bitte bleibt jetzt OnTopic, sonst muss ich hier leider dicht machen! (und das Topic ist das Problem mit den "^^" und "´´" Zeichen)




wäre sinnvoll, da ja das Problem scheinbar gelöst ist, ich war zwar auch blubbi´s meinung aber scheinbar ist flamen und die scheuklappen aufbehalten besser als ein Lösung in betracht zu ziehen...


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> PC-Probleme können viele Fehlerquellen haben und "Newbies" beachten manchmal nicht alles *und* weil man vorher nicht weiss, wer ein solcher "Newbie" bzw. ein erfahrener User ist, schweift man gern etwas aus in der Suche der Fehlerquelle =)
> 
> Bitte bleibt jetzt OnTopic, sonst muss ich hier leider dicht machen! (und das Topic ist das Problem mit den "^^" und "´´" Zeichen)


 ok es gibt vieel fehlerquellen trozdem hat b1ubb etwas völlig anderes beschrieben 
nun zum thema einfach in den einstellungen schauen Umaline hats ja sehr gut beschrieben


----------



## Lokibu (7. März 2008)

Was ist jetzt mit der Klickgeschwindigkeit, haste das wenigstens überprüft, da wurde nämlich ne Lösung gepostet oder biste zu sehr damit beschäftigt hier leute runterzumachen?

Wie gesagt, wenn ich EINMAL draufklicke passiert es auch ab und zu dass es ZWEIMAL geschrieben wird.

Und die andere Möglichkeit wegen der G15 wurde auch angegeben... 

Also jetzt bitte mal sagen ob alles geklärt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Umaline (7. März 2008)

Da ich mal denke dass der Hilfebedürftige den Spam einfach wegscrollen wird schreibe ich meine Lösung nocheinmal -.- oman




> So dieses Problem liegt nicht an WoW und nicht an der Tastatur sondern an deiner Tastatur einstellung/programmierung!
> 
> Dieser Fehler tritt öfter auf!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

Frage an den TE:

Hast Du Dir die neuesten Treiber runtergeladen?
Das aktuelle SP installiert?
Die Tastatur statt über USB mal über PS2 angeschlossen, oder umgekehrt?


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> So dieses Problem liegt nicht an WoW und nicht an der Tastatur sondern an deiner Tastatur einstellung/programmierung!
> 
> Dieser Fehler tritt öfter auf!
> 
> ...



Ich hab aber Vista o.O

& das mit der Wiederholungsrate runtersetzen hab ich auch schon probiert => klappt nicht.
Und die Links konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen was ich machen soll..

Achja wtf sind SP und PS2?.. Sry aber bin absoluter PcN00b.


----------



## Umaline (7. März 2008)

hmm vielleicht haben sie den Fehler von XP mit nach Vista benommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit ASCII Zeichen sollte es aber funktionieren...

sonst wüsste ich nurnoch die Lösungen

neue Tastatur (testen)

Windows neu installieren


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

MonTaX schrieb:


> Achja wtf sind SP und PS2?.. Sry aber bin absoluter PcN00b.


Mit SP meinte ich das aktuellste Service-Pack für Windows.

PS2 ist ein Anschluß für Tastaturen (und Mäuse) am PC.
USB sind die schmalen flachen - PS2 sind runde kleine.
Ich hab keine G15, ahb aber irgendwo gelesen, daß man sie sowohl über USB als auch über PS2 anschließen kann.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß es über den anderen Anschluß klappt ist zwar gering, aber man hat ja schon Pferde kotzen sehen und zudem ist es eine Möglichkeit, die man ziemlich fix mal testen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2008)

Wie gesagt, bei der G15 hier macht er das mittlerweile nicht mehr - keine Ahnugn was mein Freund da gemacht hat. Ich frag ihn aber sobald er von der Arbeit kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonTaX (7. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ch hab keine G15, ahb aber irgendwo gelesen, daß man sie sowohl über USB als auch über PS2 anschließen kann.



Ja kann man. Ich probiere es mal wenn ich die Adapter dafuer finde.

@ Nalcarya : ThX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonTaX (8. März 2008)

Ok, geht wieder. Irgendwie ist ne Meldung gekommen das IE abgestuerzt ist  ( obwohl ich ihn gar nicht benutze ) und dann gings wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja danke an alle die helfen wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close

Achja sry 4 Doppelpost, hab die Telefonnummer von Edith nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

